# Nem ér



## tomtombp

Egy általam indított thread az "English Only" fórumból:

Encolpius javasolta, hogy kérdezzem meg itt. 

Tulajdonképpen azt szeretném mondani angolul, hogy "Kérlek ne manipuláld a válaszadókat/válaszokat, mert az nem ér." Egy fogadás eldöntésére használunk egy Internetes "közvéleménykutatást".

Köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## Olivier0

"It does not count" vagy kicsit erélyesebben "it is not fair play" ?
-- Olivier


----------



## tomtombp

Olivier0 said:


> "It does not count"


Ezt írtam, de az anyanyelvi angolok nem értették. Vagy csak rosszul magyaráztam a szövegkörnyezetet?

Itt az eredeti thread az "English Only" fórumról


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, de nem csak az anyanyelvi angolok nem értik - az igazat megvallva én (anyanyelvi magyar) sem.  

Mi nem ér? 
Az angolban sokkal könnyebb lenne eldönteni, mert ha a válaszok nem lennének érvényesek, akkor a "*they* don't count" (függetlenül attól, hogy ténylegesen mi lenne a jó) - azaz a többes szám következetes használata utalt volna erre.
A magyarban az egyes szám nekem azt suggalta elsőre, amit Olivier is javasolt fentebb, "all that is not fair", de úgy veszem észre, hogy nem erről van szó. 
Miről is van szó?


----------



## tomtombp

A válaszok vagy válaszolók manipulálása nem ér. Ezt a magyarban szerintem mondjuk, legalábbis gyermekkoromban használtuk akkor, ha valaki valamilyen játékszabályt nem tartott be. Pl. kézzel nem ér a labdát megfogni, nem ér csalni, stb. Lehet, hogy az angolban ennek nincs is megfelelője? Ott a "doesn't count" inkább a "nem számít (érvényesnek)"-et jelenti. Ami tulajdonképpen ugyanaz mint az ér a magyarban. 

Az angol fórumon egyébként a "they don't count" változatot sem értették, pedig az a válaszok érvényességére vonatkozik, ahogy azt Zsana is megerősítette.


----------



## francisgranada

Lehet, hogy különös, de én nem ismerem a "nem ér"-nek ezt a használatát. A játékszabály be nem tartásakor azt mondtuk, hogy "ez nem számít".


----------



## Olivier0

Franciául is azt mondják játékban kicsit népiesen, hogy _ça ne vaut pas_ "nem ér" ahelyett, hogy _ça n'est pas valable_ "nem érvényes", amire angolul most az jut eszembe, hogy "not a valid move" (in the game).
-- Olivier


----------



## tomtombp

francisgranada said:


> Lehet, hogy különös, de én nem ismerem a "nem ér"-nek ezt a használatát. A játékszabály be nem tartásakor azt mondtuk, hogy "ez nem számít".



Érdekes. Mostanában én sem hallottam. Vagy kiment a divatból vagy csak nem játszom már annyit. Kíváncsi lennék mások véleményére is. Azért a "Nem ér a nevem" csak megvan, francis?  
Miért írtad, hogy "ezt" a használatát nem ismered a "nem ér"-nek? Mi (másra) használnád?


----------



## tomtombp

Olivier0 said:


> Franciául is azt mondják játékban kicsit népiesen, hogy _ça ne vaut pas_ "nem ér" ahelyett, hogy _ça n'est pas valable_ "nem érvényes", amire angolul most az jut eszembe, hogy "not a valid move" (in the game).
> -- Olivier


Igen, kétségtelen, hogy az "érvényes" rövidítéséről van szó. Ami "szabály" kontextusban körülbelül ugyanaz, mint a "számít". Viszont a számítnál meg kell indokolni, hogy pontosan mi nem számít, az "ér" esetében ez viszont kevésbé szigorú. Pl.: nem ér durván játszani, stb.
A "valid" is korlátozottabb értelmű. Talán a "fair" közelebb áll ahhoz, amire gondolok. Ha jól tudom a "count"-ot is lehet használni, a következőképpen: "It doesn't count if you ...". Lehet, hogy az "it doesn't coun't" önmagában, indoklás nélkül nem értelmezhető, még akkor sem, ha az előző mondatban arról van szó, hogy mit nem "ér" csinálni?


----------



## francisgranada

tomtombp said:


> ...Azért a "Nem ér a nevem" csak megvan, francis?
> Miért írtad, hogy "ezt" a használatát nem ismered a "nem ér"-nek? Mi (másra) használnád?


Szia. Úgy értettem, hogy nekem az _érni _ige intranzitív használata valahogy szokatlan. Tehát _nem ér semmit, nem ér annyit, nem éri meg elmenni_ stb... rendben van, de a "nem ér" önmagában szokatlan, mintha hiányozna valami ... 

Igen, a "nem ér a nevem"-et ismerem. De ezt is úgy fogtam fel (eddig), mintha rövidített változata lenne valamilyen "komplettebb" kifejezésnek ... 

Javaslat: próbáljunk találni más példát is az "érni" ige (_érvényesnek lenni_ értelemben) intranzitív használatára.


----------



## tomtombp

Lehet, hogy nincs igazam, de mintha némi átfedés lenne az "érni" és az "illeni" jelentése között, bár az "ér" ilyen értelmű használtata játékos, inkább gyerekek között jellemző, talán nem is helyes?

Nem illik csúfolódni/leskelődni.
Nem ér csúfolódni/leskelődni.


----------



## francisgranada

A magam részéről egyáltalán nem állítom, hogy nincs igazad, csak nekem kimondottan szokatlan, beleértve az utóbbi példáidat is: _nem ér csúfolódni/leskelődni_. Én is kíváncsi vagyok mások véleményére ...


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, erre a "nem ér"-re gondoltam kezdetektől fogva (mi is használtuk - főleg az oviban), de az EO-n valamelyik hozzászólás megingatott hitemben. (Azóta javasoltam az it's not nice/fair-t, meglátjuk, mit mondanak majd rá.)

Közben arra is rájöttem, hogy miért nem jó angolul a "doesn't count" itt. Ugyanis azt inkább akkor használnák, ha pl. pontot/gólt stb. szerzett volna vki ilyen (kis) csalással és az kitudódik és elveszik a pontját/gólját stb. Tehát inkább a "nem számít bele a végeredménybe" jelentésű az angol kifejezés.

Valószínűleg ezzel lehet kapcsolatban francis benyomása, hogy tárgyatlan igeként furcsa a használata. Aki nem ismeri kifejezésként, annak csak így, önmagában tényleg lehet, hogy ez az első, ami feltűnik.

Szerintem az _illik_ más: eleve normális, köznapi használatú (nem gyereknyelvi) és más szempontból közelít: felűlről, majdnem kioktatóan, de tárgyilagosan, míg a "nem ér" egy pl. sarokba szorított (tehát alulról szóló) kisember panasza/reflex visszaszólása, speciális hangnemben. (A gyerekek sokszor visítva mondják.)
Tehát máshonnan jön, másképp szól és mást akarnak vele mondani - ez már elég különbségnek szerintem.


----------



## Zsanna

Megvan az ideális angol fordítás! (Hogy ez miért nem jutott eszembe?) 

_That's cheating!_

Ez nagyon jó, mert pontosan az, amit a gyerekek ilyen helyzetben mondanának (és persze felnőttek is használhatják).


----------



## tomtombp

Köszönöm a közreműködést!


----------

